# Electrician moving to British Columbia ..Canada



## sparkybc (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi my name is luke im still in the uk living near london at the moment but moving out to the okanagan valley in bc next year .. i was wondering if there were any sparks that have done the same move and could give me a heads up on what exams etc i need to take and where to look for employment ...or even if my 2330 city and guilds certs are recognised ...thanks in advance luke 
also anyone from in and around kelowna looking for a soccer player or coach that would be cool


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Luke

Here's some information that a friend posted on another forum & it might help answer your questions:

_You don't have to have the redseal -- that depends on the employer although it is recommended!! -- If you want to be certified / licenced then you have to have it. If you choose to get the Red Seal, you'll need to prove that you have the man-hours behind you (for example 9600 hours experience - 5years). You can get the relevant forms from ITA Home - The British Columbia Industry Training Authority - make sure that you down-load the forms applicable to either Industrial electrician or Construction and maintenance electrician. Send in the completed forms with $120 and they will assess whether you are eligable to challenge the redseal exam. You don't have to be in Canada to do this as long as you have a Canadian address for them to post to. A few months prior to your arrival in Canada, find out when the exams take place so you can book in advance. 

If you are not in Canada yet and want to do some prep work then CSA Information Products Store is a good start. You can order the ESAT ( electricians self-assessment tool) and Canadian electrical code for purposes of preparation. For the above material including package/ delivery to UK $300. 

Please remember the above research pertains to the trade of electricians and the redseal , I am not sure how it relates to other trades. _


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

sparkybc said:


> Hi my name is luke im still in the uk living near london at the moment but moving out to the okanagan valley in bc next year .. i was wondering if there were any sparks that have done the same move and could give me a heads up on what exams etc i need to take and where to look for employment ...or even if my 2330 city and guilds certs are recognised ...thanks in advance luke
> also anyone from in and around kelowna looking for a soccer player or coach that would be cool


Hi Luke,

I moved over with my family from Bristol to Kelowna last year and we are having a great time. I'm in construction as well and there are obviously a few differences out here, not least the voltage. You will probably need to do some courses as they generally wont recognise C&G here, but there is a good construction college in Kelowna that you should be able to sort that in. I will get you some contacts with some of the electricians who work in the valley, there are a few decent size companies and work is certainly picking up!. When are you expecting to get over here? 
Also worth noting - they need some good football (soccer) coaches out here - there are certainly plenty of opportunities there !

Cheers
Ian


----------



## guitsax (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Luke, just wondered how you are getting on with the move to Kelowna? tour last post was in Jan.
We have just arrived at the final stage of our PR visas ap. (Sending passports to be stamped). We are also keen on Kelowna and spent 2 weeks there in August - absolutely loved the place.
I have been an electrician for 24years -- 15years in South Africa in contracting ( construction) and 9 years in England Oxfordshire at a power station in industrial maintenance. I was researching the material needed for redseal & have'nt decided on construction or industrial yet. Although my apprenticeship was in contruction, I did a refresher 2330 level 3 - 2 years ago ( way to much money for what it is) and the last 9 years have been industrial maintenance -- so will probably go that route. I heard somewhere a while back that if you go the industrial way you are okay to work in both industries but if you go construction you can't work in industial? do you know anything about that.?? 
Let me know how you are getting on, if you have made the move yet and any contacts for work in Kelowna please.

Cheers for now
Andrew


----------



## Bianca21 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Trying to move to Canada*

Hi everyone, I know this is of topic but was just wondering if you guys could help me? Me and my husband are trying to move to bc but unsure of the process we need to go through. Did you get a visa before u went to Canada? Or did you move to Canada than find a job? Was it through skilled visa? I would really appreciate any advice, big or small. And how long was the whole process? 
Thank you for ur help!!!


----------

